# No usb devices are being detected

## boxofdeath

None of my usb devices are being dectected. I have loaded usb support and all the drivers I need in the kernel. my /dev/usb/ is empty and no where can i find any of my many usb devices. any suggestions?

----------

## altorus

Does anything show up in /var/log/messages when you plug/unpulg usb devices?

----------

## boxofdeath

I dont have a file called messages in my /var/log dir... 

```
gentoo root # ls /var/log/

XFree86.0.log      XFree86.8.log      emerge.log     kernel   sshd

XFree86.0.log.old  XFree86.8.log.old  everything     lastlog  telnet

XFree86.1.log      cron.log           genkernel.log  news     wtmp

XFree86.1.log.old  cups               kdm.log        pwdfail  xdm.log

```

help?

----------

## tobimat80

You could look in your kernel directory or you could post your dmesg-output.   :Wink: 

----------

## boxofdeath

dmesg:

```

 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xe0807000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=84

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:546f

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

powernow: PowerNOW! Technology present. Can scale: nothing.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

speedstep-smi: No Intel CPU detected.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture..... silentjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd000, IRQ 5, 00:07:95:2f:f2:4e.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS735 ATA 100 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: Maxtor 5T060H6, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: MATSHITA CD-RW CW-7586, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: Pioneer DVD-ROM ATAPIModel DVD-115 0111, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdc: set_drive_speed_status: status=0x40 { DriveReady }

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdd: ATAPI DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device

scsi0 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: MATSHITA  Model: CD-RW  CW-7586    Rev: 1.01

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/32x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 5

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4rc2 (Tue Mar 30 08:19:30 2004 UTC).

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: AMD Athlon 64 or AMD Opteron processor required

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 192k freed

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

ohci1394: $Rev: 1172 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[cfffc000-cfffc7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sbp2: $Rev: 1170 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000000000024771c]

Reiserfs journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda3) for (hda3)

Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 987988k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

eth0: Media Link On 10mbps half-duplex

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

[drm] Initialized radeon 1.9.0 20020828 on minor 0

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 9997 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 10032 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 10041 using kernel context 0

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

mtrr: 0xc0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xc0000000,0x1000000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 430 MBytes.

[fglrx:firegl_stub_register] *ERROR* Fire GL kernel module has to be loaded prior to any other DRM kernel module!

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

ISO 9660 Extensions: RRIP_1991A

eth0: Media Link On 10mbps half-duplex

```

----------

## Rainmaker

Ok, never mind... This is beacause you forgat to compile USB_FILESYSTEMFS into your kernel. It's under "USB"

Also emerge hotplug if you want USB devices to show up automaticlly

also, emerge syslog-ng (a kernel logger)

It makes it a lot easier for us if you can post logs

----------

## boxofdeath

ya i have all of that. but still there is nothing in my /dev/usb/ dir.

----------

## mxc

I have the same problem. I can't seem to find where these blasted usb devices get mounted. I have two usb devices. 1) A P800 Sony/Ericsson Cell/PDA cradle and 2) USB MemoryStick

Both are shown in USBView. 

For the cradle 

1) I can't find any device under /dev with a the word usb in it. Unless it is under some obscure filename. I am told udev should create this from when the hotplug script runs and updates /sys.

2) The USB memory stick is detected and shown in the logs ouput from dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 3
> 
> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> 
> scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

All the forum posts say to mount the memory stick as mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/whatever But I just get errors saying that the device is not a valid block device. It also says this if I try mount /dev/sg0 /mnt/whatever

I am using Kernel 2.6.6-rc3 and udev.

----------

## cosmo23

Hey,

I had the same problem with the ASUS A7N8X board...

After reading the kernel help i found that i had the wrong usb driver, altough everything seems to be loaded correctly at boot. But my board need OHCI and EHCI...

Check lspci -v and look for the USB type, maybe this can help you too...

----------

## mxc

thanks for the repsonde.  The relevant output is 

 *Quote:*   

> 00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB (rev 80) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])
> 
>         Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology GA-7VAX Mainboard
> 
>         Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21
> ...

 

I have both UHCI and EHCI in the kernel

----------

## cosmo23

ok, uhci and ehci is enabled. Is ohci diabled? What is your usb kernel conf?

Do you have SCSI-DISK enabled in the SCSI-Section, because your logs only show a SCSI device sg0, but no SCSI-DISK like sda1.

What tells  

cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

----------

## mxc

Hi,

I have just enabled scsci support for disks and am recompiling the kernel and modules. Do you think that setting up scsci disk will help with the pda cell phone?

Here is the output from cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

 *Quote:*   

> T:  Bus=04 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2
> 
> B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0
> 
> D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1
> ...

 

I have disabled OHCI in the kernel config. .config follows

 *Quote:*   

> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> 
> #
> ...

 

----------

## mxc

ok that worked including the scsci disk option in the kernel. I still have two questions

1) How does one get the usb-storage script under /etc/hotplug/usb? Do I need to create it myself or is it part of some package. I am going to try and re-emerge hotplug and see if it appears

2) The Sony/Ericsson P800 is still a mystery.

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial support registered for Generic
> 
> usbcore: registered new driver usbserial
> 
> drivers/usb/serial/usb-serial.c: USB Serial Driver core v2.0
> ...

 

I get the above from dmesg but there is no ttyUSB0 or usb.ts/0 under dev  :Sad: 

thanks

----------

